# Why does my webcam keep stopping?



## skaterdude_04

When i use my webcam on msn messenger it keeps stopping for some reason. And when it stops it stops the whole of msn messenger. So i have to end the whole program and start again. Can any one help me? And also i dont know what webcam i've got either sorry.
             Dan


----------



## shupola

what kind of internet connection do you have?


----------



## skaterdude_04

i dont really know that either either i know i've got broadband. is there a way i can found out what type of connection i've got?


----------



## shupola

no i was just asking broadband or dial-up. 

i thought maybe you were getting some lag or something but you shouldnt be with broadband. do you have any problems surfing the web?


----------



## skaterdude_04

no thats fine i can do that no problem, it's fast enough.
 dan


----------



## skaterdude_04

oh yeh also my friend doesn't have broadband he has dial up, and he has got the same webcam as me and he has the same problems.
          dan


----------



## shupola

ok, so your internet seems to be fine, so there is either a problem with your webcam or msn messanger. does msn work fine when you dont use your webcam?


----------



## skaterdude_04

yeh no problem.


----------



## shupola

well i would say download drivers but since you dont know what kind of cam you have that is gonna be a problem. do you even know the brand??


----------



## skaterdude_04

well on the box it says viewcam, and it came two programs called smartcamera and pro cam.


----------



## shupola

http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Swann_Communications_Opti_Viewcam_SW_U_VCM

is this it??


----------



## skaterdude_04

actually i think it is just called pro cam.


----------



## skaterdude_04

no its not but tanx for looking i'll try and find it aswell.it is a basic circular cam with three legs.


----------



## diduknowthat

how much ram do you have? do you have alot of background programs running?


----------



## Raditz

try to find an update for that camera on google


----------



## kevvsmith

*You have need a driver*

There is a possiblty that you may need a driver to use it on msn sum webcams do the speed is a big thing that course things but doesnt normali shut it down you have have a virus on the program. It might pay to uninstall msn and install it again hope this helps


----------

